# Erforderliche Schutzeinrichtungen für sehr langsam schließende Türen



## daniel80 (19 September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

Eine Röntgenanlage soll mit einer Schutzeinrichtung zum Schließen einer Strahlenschutztür versehen werden. 

Standardmäßig fallen da einem Zweihand-Schaltungen ein. 

ABER: Da die Tür eher langsam schließt (wg. hohem Eigengewicht), könnte man sich darauf beziehen, dass der Bediener "die Gefahr kommen sieht", wodurch er ausreichend Zeit zum Ausweichen hat. 

Hier wäre eine vielleicht einfachere Schutzmaßnahme zielführender. Gibt es Normen, die den Bereich (Annäherungsgeschwindigkeiten etc.) in irgend einer Form ansprechen?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 September 2019)

Wichtiger wäre zunächst erst einmal das Gefährdungspotenzial. Wird man zerquetscht oder kommt man mit einem blauen Daumen davon?


----------



## daniel80 (19 September 2019)

Ich würde erstmal von einem hohen Gefährdungspotential ausgehen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (19 September 2019)

Das gehört dann in die Sicherheits-Kategorie "nicht mehr lustig".


----------



## MasterOhh (19 September 2019)

Wie schnell schließt denn die Tür? < 2m/min?
Findet der Schließvorgang im Tippbetrieb statt?


----------



## det (19 September 2019)

Moin

bei Pressen die sich langsamer als 10mm /sek bewegen, sind keine besonderen Sicherungen erfoderlich, weil der Bediener die Gefahr erkennen und ausweichen kann.
Gut ne Tür ist nicht direkt eine Presse, aber kann auch quetschen.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Chräshe (19 September 2019)

Hä? Langsam zerquetscht werden ist OK? Dann hab ich das immer falsch gemacht...


----------



## MasterOhh (19 September 2019)

Bei Automatikbewegungen mit Quetsch- und Schergefahr (für die es keine C-Norm gibt) gelten Geschwindigkeiten < 2m/min als sicher weil man idR davon ausgeht, dass die Leute  genug grips in der Birne haben um auszuweichen.
Es sei denn, man hat zu oft Austin Powers geschaut ...


----------



## stevenn (20 September 2019)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Bei Automatikbewegungen mit Quetsch- und Schergefahr (für die es keine C-Norm gibt) gelten Geschwindigkeiten < 2m/min als sicher weil man idR davon ausgeht, dass die Leute  genug grips in der Birne haben um auszuweichen.


wie kommst du zu der Annahme? Deine 2m/min bzw. 33 mm/s kommen meines Wissens nach aus der Roboterbewegung. aber wie kannst du das verallgemeinern für alle Automatikbewegungen für die es keine C-Norm gibt? Da wäre ich vorsichtig und würde diesen Wert nur als Anhaltspunkt nehmen.
wenn wir eine pressenähnliche Bewegung (Quetschgefahr oder Schergefahr) haben dann wird das immer einzeln der Situation geschuldet betrachtet. wir liegen oft bei ca 20 mm/s (ist ein guter Mittelwert zwischen 33 mm/s Roboter und 10 mm/s Presse)


----------



## daniel80 (20 September 2019)

Danke schon mal für die Hinweise. Ruhig schlafen könnte ich bei dem Thema erst, wenn es eine Norm (besser B als C, weil es wahrscheinlich für diese Anwendung gar keine Norm gibt...) gäbe, in der die Werte drin stehen. 

Alles andere ist zwar sowas wie GMV, aber der ist ja bekanntlich Auslegungssache...


----------



## stevenn (20 September 2019)

ansonsten fällt mir zu dem Thema noch https://publikationen.dguv.de/regel...einrichtungen-und-leitern/648/tueren-und-tore  ein


----------



## hirngabel (20 September 2019)

MasterOhh schrieb:


> Bei Automatikbewegungen mit Quetsch- und Schergefahr (für die es keine C-Norm gibt) gelten Geschwindigkeiten < 2m/min als sicher weil man idR davon ausgeht, dass die Leute  genug grips in der Birne haben um auszuweichen.
> Es sei denn, man hat zu oft Austin Powers geschaut ...




Im Einrichtbetrieb in Verbindung mit einer Zustimmeinrichtung.


----------



## Holzmichl (20 September 2019)

@Daniel

von welcher Art Strahlenschutztür sprechen wir eigentlich?
a) Türe einflüglig 
b) Türe zweiflüglig
c) Torähnlich von oben nach unten fahrend
d) oder etwas völlig Anderes?

Hat von der Gefährdungsbeurteilung und den Maßnahmen her schon gravierende Unterschiede...


----------



## det (20 September 2019)

Moin,

da fällt mir noch ein.  Guck mal bei Brandschutztoren. Diese schließen bei Feuer selbsttätig und das sehr langsam. Dürfte deinem Fall gleich sein.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Holzmichl (20 September 2019)

det schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> da fällt mir noch ein.  Guck mal bei Brandschutztoren. Diese schließen bei Feuer selbsttätig und das sehr langsam. Dürfte deinem Fall gleich sein.
> 
> Grüße Detlef



Ist mir auch in den Sinn gekommen.
Allerdings sind hier immer auch verschiedene andere Einrichtungen in Kombination.
Bei uns im Betrieb mit je Hallenschiff einer ohrenbetäubenden Sirene, die laut Auflage der Brandversicherung einmal je Woche einem Funktionstest unterzogen werden muss.
Muss man sicher immer fallbezogen prüfen.

Ansonsten ein Dokument vom Bundesamt für Arbeitsschutz und Arbeitsmedizin:
https://www.baua.de/DE/Angebote/Rec...R/pdf/ASR-A1-7.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3


----------

